# All Flash games lag.



## durriej (Mar 5, 2010)

I just recently built a new/old computer for a friend of mine. After the initial boot we loaded up a flash game (Machinarium) which he could not play before due to slow processor speed just to see if the new computer would run it. It did perfectly fine, but this was before we installed any video drivers or changed his resolution. Once we changed the resolution of the desktop to 1024x768 the game began to lag a lot. I went into compatibility mode and changed it to 640x480 and the game played flawlessly yet again. I have tried everything from reinstalling all graphics drivers, flash, shock-wave, even formatting. This lagging issue goes for all flash games. 

The computer has all windows updates, all the latest drivers etc..

OS: Windows XP sp3
CPU: Intel Celeron 1.7
RAM: DDR 1gb
Video: GeForce 6800 512mb DDR
Motherboard: ECS N1997 (I think that's right?)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, welcome to TSF.

Do what this topic says first...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

It may be worth you looking at this topic as well...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/optimising-your-system-for-games-349169.html


Also, make sure your flash is fully up-to-date...


----------



## durriej (Mar 5, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate, welcome to TSF.
> 
> Do what this topic says first...
> 
> ...


Done tried all of it. Nothing helps. Flash has been updated to the latest, as well as all other drivers.


----------



## durriej (Mar 5, 2010)

Bump, any suggestions? Need to get this fixed ASAP.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the Flash games play well at 640x480, use this resolution for playing, and switch back to a higher resolution for the less graphically-demanding desktop work.

Check the hardware acceleration settings in your graphics control panel. Start > Control Panel > Display > Settings tab > Advanced button > Troubleshoot tab. Drop the slider down a few notches until performance improves in the game.


From the Machinarium FAQ page:


> The game runs really slow sometimes. What should I do?
> 
> Make sure your hardware acceleration in Flash Player is disabled.
> 1. Right click on the screen.
> ...


----------



## durriej (Mar 5, 2010)

koala said:


> If the Flash games play well at 640x480, use this resolution for playing, and switch back to a higher resolution for the less graphically-demanding desktop work.
> 
> Check the hardware acceleration settings in your graphics control panel. Start > Control Panel > Display > Settings tab > Advanced button > Troubleshoot tab. Drop the slider down a few notches until performance improves in the game.
> 
> ...


So I tried to reduce the hardware acceleration like you mentioned but it did not make any difference what so ever. I also tried the "disable hardware acceleration" option in the game and that did nothing either. I'm very stumped as to why it's doing this. The problem with having to run this particular game in such a low resolution is the game does not fit on the screen so therefore you lose access to important features at the top and bottom such as "Quit", "Load", "Save" etc..


----------



## durriej (Mar 5, 2010)

Is it possible that the graphics card may have something to do with this?


----------

